# كيفيه تركيب الأنظمة الصوتيه



## احمد عاطف عيد (3 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان شاء الله هبدأ بأنظمه الصوت في السياره اولا جهاز الكاسيت معظم اجهزه الكاسيت يكون بها سلك واحد كهرباء في الموديلات القديمه ولكن الجديده بها ٢سلك دخول كهرباء وعادةا يكون لونهم احمر وبرتقالي وجسم الجهاز يقوم بدور السلك الأرضي


----------



## العاصفي (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على طرحك لهذا الموضوع بس عندي سؤال هو كيف اربط ال Cd و اقصد مخرج الصوت مع مخرج الصوت للمسجل . مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (4 يناير 2009)

ثانيا:تركيب اي جهاز صوتي اخر مثل(cd,mp3,mp4,mp5‎)‎‏ أوحتي جهاز تليفون محمول


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

لابد اي جهاز يتم تركيبه في السياره وتم ذكره لازم يتبعه جهاز تكبير صوت مثلا أوكليز او جي أم اوحتي دائر عاديه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

عندتركيب الجي أم والأوكليز نجد اطراف دخول الاشاره واحد لا تغير ودخول الكهربا2طرف احمر وبرتقالي 12فولت ومخارج الصوت يكون عددها8 اطراف سماعات ولكن إذااردت ان تأخذ الصوت من الكاسيت فله دخول أخر في المكبر تقريبا نفس اللون


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

عندتركيب السيدي روم في السياره يلزم تركيب دائرة بور لكي يتم تحويل كهربة البطاريه إلي طرفين 12و5فولت إلي السيدي روم ونأخذ خرج صوت من الأمام اومن الخلف منه إلي دخول الإشاره في المكبر


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

ثالثا: تركيب السماعات اذا اردت صوت هادي في السياره فيجب تركيب سماعات مستدير الشكل من 4الي 8بوصه وإذااردت صوت مضخم وقوي يتم تركيب سماعات بيونير اصليه يبانية الصنع وهي بيضاوية الشكل ممكن تركب 2 أو 4


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

وإذا اردت صوت اعلي يتم تركيب سماعات خاصه بذلك اسمها صب ووفر يكون رقها المونيوم من 10الي 16 بوصه ممايزيد من شدة الصوت ويجب مرعاة شراء سماعات اصليه مضمونه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

وطبعا لازم للصوت العالي الضخم تركب جي أم كبير الحجم


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

عند تركيب شاشات العرض صغيره اوكبيرة الحجم بها 2طرف كهربا 12فولت وطرف ارضي وبها 2كابل توصيل صوت وصوره يتم توصيلهم من جهاز العرض


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

رابعا:اسماء شركات اجهزه الصوت (بيونير_كينوود_سوني_جي في سي_شارب_فيلبس_رودستار)منتجات هذه الشركات جيده جدا ومضمونه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

خامسا:تركيب مكبرات الصوت في المساجد اوفي اي مكان أخز حاليا توجد اجهزه تكبير حديثه جدا وسهله التوصيل في الجهاز تجد مخرج جاك للمايك ومن الخلف تجد اطراف المخارج وعددهم علي حسب قدره المكبر ويتم توصيل السماعات علي حسب المكان


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (8 يناير 2009)

ارجو المرور والتثبيت


----------



## رائد نبيل (8 يناير 2009)

> *ارجو المرور والتثبيت*



جزاك الله خيرا ، و موضوعك جديد، لكن لم يصل بعد لدرجة التثبيت، فهو بحاجة إلى تفصيل أكثر و بعض الصور و بارك الله فيك

مجرد رأي


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (13 يناير 2009)

اشكرك أخي رائد علي المرور وأخبرني عن اي جزء تريد تفاصيل عنه


----------



## jack11 (31 مايو 2009)

انا بدي صور تفرجيني كيف اوصل واشبك شاشة


----------



## hamokarter (23 أبريل 2010)

مجهود يستحق الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شريف جبر (15 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## مازن ألمندلاوي (15 يوليو 2011)

ألسلام عليكم .عندي حاسبه مكتبيه في المنزل وأريد تركيب مكبر صوت في الكيس .علما اني ركبت المكبر في الكيس والذي هوعباره عن خريطه الكترونيه حيث يوجد في خلف ألخريطه فيش لتركيب السماعه وعند وصلها بالسماعه .لايكبر الصوت فقط هنالك وشه بالسماعه الخارجيه. ارجو أبلاغي كيف تتم ربطها لكي تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelsalam014 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## enggemy87 (17 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hakoz20 (17 فبراير 2013)

*أهلا يا غالي, بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المميز و الرائع :7:
و لكن لو اصطحب بصور لكان أفضل بكثير :20:
بالمناسبة, شكرا ....*


----------

